# Your favorite Paranormal stuff here



## laughinReaper (Oct 22, 2013)

Aliens,Sasquatch,ghosts,fairy's,urban legends or other creepy or paranormal stuff give us the video or the place or the story.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHi75L9B1k4]Ghost Video, Ghostly Shadow In Dudley Town Woods - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 22, 2013)

Milford - Charles Island - located off of Silver Sands state beach has a long and mysterious history. It was a point of conflict between the English settlers and the Wampanoag Indians, who regarded the island as sacred ground, connected with spirits. Following the defeat of the tribesmen, the Chief put a curse on the island, pronouncing "Any shelter will crumble to the Earth, and he shall be cursed" About 25 years after the defeat of the Weyauwega, the notorious pirate Captain Kidd, who knew the islands reputation, is known to have buried part his treasure on the island, and treasure hunters from around the country still look for this stash today. It is told that in 1850 two men found the treasure, only to run away from the island screaming about a "screeching, flaming skeleton descending from the sky" They spent the remainder of their lives in an asylum. At the end of the 18th century, a monastery was built on the island. After the monks moved in, dismissing the curse as "pagan savagery" and "Indian folklore", a series of mysterious deaths, suicides, and bouts of insanity, and subsequent intensifying hauntings forced them to abandon the monastery. The crumbling ruins can still be seen today. In the 1950s and attempt was made to open a seaside restaurant and lodge on the desolate island. A devastating and lethal fire, still to which cause remains unknown, ended whatever building projects scheduled for the Island, and no one has built upon it since. All that is left from this is a tumbling brick wall. Today, reports from hikers abound about seeing glowing specters flitting through the trees, disembodied voices, and phantom monks making processionals through the monastic ruins. One also hears of seeing night-time Indian festivals and hearing jazz music near the old site of the restaurant. The only access to the Island is a mysterious causeway that only surfaces from the sea at low tide. People, in the summer months, frequent the island for its beach and seclusion, as well preserved trails. The ghosts won&#8217;t bother you if you respect them. Just don&#8217;t build, and DONT DIG!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 22, 2013)

Site Answers Question: Did Somebody Die in My House? - AOL On

Find out if your house ever had anyone die in it. Yes, there is a smal fee.


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt91ZmDHE54]Lake Shawnee Amusement Park and Resort - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQiobEtucLo]5 Most Haunted Cemeteries in America - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjxJ3k_AbcA]25 Cemeteries That Will Scare You Out Of Your Skin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2013)

I dont believe in that stuff but still.find it very interesting. kinda like religion


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2013)

I do have a strange coincidence
when I was 16 me and a big group of friends were at rhis OLD cemetery in the middle of the woods.
I found this little grave that said IT 1824(i think) - ?
thats really what it said lol.
well being the little stoned cool guy I was <rols eyes> I picked it up. this chick that was standing beside me got scared by her BF, bumped into me, I dropped it and it shattered.
the next day I wrecked my truck I built from the ground up since I was 14 had 20k invested in it.. show winner, state record holder for SPL and everything. I coulda cried 
MAJOR COINCIDENCE


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 22, 2013)

Death Ship: The Ourang Medan Mystery

14 Comments 
 November 29, 2011
 Rob Morphy



Ominous tales of ghost ships like the Flying Dutchman and the Mary Celeste have been passed down from one generation of seafarer to the next for centuries, but as eerie as these haunted vessels are alleged to be there is another even more disturbing maritime phenomena that deals not with ships that have been abandoned, but those whose crew have mysteriously perished. Arguably the most disturbing of all these legends is the shocking case of the SS Ourang Medan.

According to widely circulated reports, in June of 1947 &#8212; or, according to alternate accounts, February of 1948 &#8212; multiple ships traversing the trade routes of the straits of Malacca, which is located between the sun drenched shores of Sumatra and Malaysia, claimed to have picked up a series of SOS distress signals. The unknown ship&#8217;s message was as simple as it was disturbing:

&#8220;All officers including captain are dead, lying in chartroom and bridge. Possibly whole crew dead.&#8221;  This communication was followed by a burst of indecipherable Morse code, then a final, grim message: &#8220;I die.&#8221; This cryptic proclamation was followed by tomb-like silence.



THE SILVER STAR COMES TO THE RESCUE:

The chilling distress call was picked up by two American ships as well as British and Dutch listening posts. The men manning these posts managed to triangulate the source of these broadcasts and deduced that they were likely emanating from a Dutch freighter known as the SS Ourang Medan, which was navigating the straits of Malacca.

A conscripted American merchant ship called the Silver Star was closest to the presumed location of the Ourang Medan. Originally christened &#8220;Santa Cecilia&#8221; by the Grace Line (W. R. Grace & Co.), the vessel had been renamed the Silver Star when the United States Maritime Commission &#8220;drafted&#8221; it in 1946.

Noting the terrified urgency in the message that came over the airwaves, the Captain and crew of the Silver Star wasted no time in changing their course in an effort to assist the apparently incapacitated ship. Within hours, the Silver Star caught sight of the Ourang Medan rising and falling in the choppy waters of the Malacca Strait.

As the merchant craft neared the ill-omened vessel, the crew noticed that there was no sign of life on the deck. The Americans attempted to hail the Dutch crew to no avail. That&#8217;s when the Captain of the Silver Star decided to assemble a boarding party. As they left the safe haven of the Silver Star, these unfortunate souls had no idea that they were about to walk into a living nightmare.

As soon as they boarded the Ourang Medan, the men swiftly realized that the distress calls were not an exaggeration. The decks of the vessel were littered with the corpses of the Dutch crew; their eyes wide, their arms grasping at unseen assailants, their faces twisted into revolting visages of agony and horror. Even the ship&#8217;s dog was dead; it&#8217;s once intimidating snarl frozen into a ghastly grimace.

The boarding party found the Captain&#8217;s remains on the bridge, while his officers&#8217; cadavers were strewn about the wheelhouse and chartroom. The communications officer was still at his post, as dead as the rest, his fingertips resting on the telegraph. All of the corpses, according to reports, bore the same terrified, wide-eyed expressions as the crew on deck.

Below deck, search party members found cadres of corpses in the boiler room, but almost as disturbing as this grim find was the fact that the American crew members claimed to have felt an extreme chill in the nadir of the hold, even though the temperature outside was a scorching 110°F. While the search team could see clear evidence that the crew of the Ourang Medan suffered profoundly at the moment of their deaths, they could find no overt evidence of injury or foul play on the swiftly decaying corpses. Nor could they spy any damage to the ship itself.

The Captain of the Silver Star decided that they would tether themselves to the Ourang Medan and tow it back to port, but as soon as the crew attached the tow line to the Dutch ship they noticed ominous billows of smoke pouring up from the lower decks, in specific the Number 4 hold.

The boarding party scarcely had a chance to cut the towline and make it back to the Silver Star before the Ourang Medan exploded with such tremendous force that it &#8220;lifted herself from the water and swiftly sank.&#8221;

The crew watched the Dutch vessel disappear beneath the briny depths, no doubt breathing deep sighs of relief that the towline had not dragged them into the sea as well.

The watery grave that claimed the Ourang Medan effectively removed the freighter from the face of the Earth and forced it directly into the realm of myths and legends. This, of course, has made it one of the most enduring and intriguing maritime mysterious of the modern age, leaving us to ask the most basic question&#8230;

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OURANG MEDAN?    Read more...

Death Ship: The Ourang Medan Mystery | Mysterious Universe


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 22, 2013)

Aokigahara: Japan&#8217;s Haunted Forest of Death

Located at the base of Mt. Fuji, Aokigahara is perhaps the most infamous forest in all of Japan. Also known as the Sea of Trees, Suicide Forest, and Japan&#8217;s Demon Forest, Aokigahara has been home to over 500 confirmed suicides since the 1950s. Called &#8220;the perfect place to die,&#8221; Aokigahara is the world&#8217;s second most popular place for suicide (the Golden Gate Bridge being the first).

A Horrifying Legend is Born

Legend says that this all started after Seicho Matsumoto published a novel by the name of Kuroi Kaiju (Black Sea of Trees) in 1960. The story ends with two lovers committing suicide in the forest, so many people believe that&#8217;s what started it all. However, the history of suicide in Aokigahara predates the novel, and the place has long been associated with death. Hundreds upon hundreds of Japanese people have hanged themselves from the trees of Aokigahara forest.

Wataru Tsurumui&#8217;s controversial 1993 bestseller, The Complete Suicide Manual, is a book that describes various modes of suicide and even recommends Aokigahara as the perfect place to die. Apparently this book is also a common find in the forest, usually not too far away from a suicide victim and their belongings. Undoubtedly, the most common method of suicide in the forest is hanging.

Japan&#8217;s suicide rate is already bad enough as it is, and having this forest and suicide manual on top of it all is pretty terrible. It&#8217;s really sad. Despite many efforts to prevent suicide and provide help to those considering it, Japan&#8217;s suicide rate continues to rise.

Legend has it that in ancient times families would abandon people in the forest during periods of famine when there was not enough food to go around. By sacrificing family members to the forest, there would be less mouths to feed and therefore enough food for the rest of the family. Those abandoned in the forest would die long, horrible, drawn out deaths due to starvation. Because of that, Aokigahara is also said to be haunted by the souls of these abandoned people. 



In addition, there are many other ghost and demon stories associated with the forest. It is said that these ghastly spirits glide between the trees with their white, shifting forms being occasionally spotted by unsuspecting visitors out of the corners of their eyes.

Japanese spiritualists believe that the suicides committed in the forest have permeated Aokigahara&#8217;s soil and trees, generating paranormal activity and preventing many who enter from escaping the gnarled depths of the forest. Aokigahara is not the kind of place you&#8217;d want to honeymoon at, that&#8217;s for sure.

Terrifying Topography

The vast forest covers a 3,500 hectare wide area and the tree coverage in Aokigahara is so thick that even at high noon it&#8217;s entirely possible to find places shrouded in complete darkness. It&#8217;s also mostly devoid of animals and is eerily quiet. Hearing a bird chirping in the forest is incredibly rare. The area is rocky, cold, and littered with over 200 caves for you to accidentally fall into.

The discomforting forest is known for the thickness of its trees, its twisting network of woody vines, and the dangerous unevenness of the forest floor. All of this together gives the place a very unwelcoming feeling.

Personally, I love hiking and I think the forest actually looks really pretty during the daytime. However, I think the place would turn absolutely horrifying come nightfall. Who knows when you&#8217;ll trip over some snarled root or jagged rock, fall down a hill and land on top of a pile of bones or a rotting corpse. No nighttime hiking in Aokigahara for me, thanks.

Further compounding the creepiness factor is the common occurrence of compasses, cell phones, and GPS systems being rendered useless by the rich deposits of magnetic iron in the area&#8217;s volcanic soil. I&#8217;m sure this fact has helped propagate the legend of the forest&#8217;s demonic habit of trapping visitors within it.



Besides bodies and homemade nooses, also scattered around the forest are signs put up by the police with messages like &#8220;Your life is a precious gift from your parents,&#8221; and &#8220;Please consult with the police before you decide to die,&#8221; in an attempt to discourage would be committers of suicide. Judging from the increasing number of suicides, these signs probably aren&#8217;t all that effective.

An Unfortunate Suicide Hotspot

By the 1970s the suicides had become so infamous that the Japanese government started to do annual sweeps of the forest to search for and clear out the bodies. In 2002, 78 bodies were found within the forest, exceeding the previous record of 74 in 1998. By 2003, the rate had climbed to 100. 

In recent years, the local government has stopped publicizing the numbers in an attempt to downplay Aokigahara&#8217;s association with suicide. In 2004, 108 people killed themselves in the forest and in 2010, 247 people attempted suicide, 54 of whom succeeded. But that&#8217;s just the number they found and reported. Who knows how many more there are that just go undiscovered?

I&#8217;m actually pretty surprised that I hadn&#8217;t heard about Aokigahara until just recently. You&#8217;d think that something like this, being the number two hotspot for suicides in the world, and located right at the base of Mt. Fuji, would be more well known. Maybe it&#8217;s just me.

Its Effect on the Locals

Nearly as unfortunate as the suicides themselves is the impact the suicides have on the locals and forest workers. One local man says, &#8220;It bugs the hell out of me that the area&#8217;s famous for being a suicide spot.&#8221; A local police officer said, &#8220;I&#8217;ve seen plenty of bodies that have been really badly decomposed, or been picked at by wild animals. There&#8217;s nothing beautiful about dying in there.&#8221; It&#8217;s really a shame that such a unique and interesting forest has become sullied by so many suicides.

The forest workers have it even worse than the police who comb and investigate the forest. The workers are tasked with the job of carrying the bodies down from the forest to the local station, where the bodies are put in a special room used specifically to house suicide corpses. The forest workers then play janken to see who has to sleep in the room with the corpse. Talk about terrible.

The reason for these strange sleeping arrangements is that it is believed if the corpse is left alone, it&#8217;s very bad luck for the ghost of the suicide victim. Their spirits are said to scream throughout the night if left alone, and their bodies will get up and shuffle around, searching for company.

I don&#8217;t know about you, but this sounds like one of the absolute worst ways to spend a night. Maybe it wouldn&#8217;t be so bad if the body is just like a pile of bones, but I can&#8217;t imagine how creepy it would be to sleep in a dinky little room with a fresh corpse as a roommate.

To make matters worse, a few years back people started to scavenge the forest for valuables. And by this I mean that people would search the forest for dead bodies and then loot their corpses. Talk about disrespectful, not to mention creepy.

Suicide Forest Documentary




IFRAME Embed for Youtube


I also found this awesome video about one of the guys who regularly goes on suicide prevention patrols in Aokigahara. It&#8217;s really interesting and definitely worth a watch if you have twenty minutes to spare.

Like I said before, the suicide rate of Japan is one of the highest in the world and really shows no sign of decreasing despite government measures to discourage it. That being said, I don&#8217;t really see Aokigahara becoming less of a suicide hotspot anytime soon.

Destination Truth

Aokigahara was also featured on an episode of SyFy&#8217;s Destination Truth series because of how famous the place is for being haunted. Unfortunately, you can only view the episode online with Hulu+ (link to the episode here). I signed up for the free trial just to watch the episode, but it&#8217;s nothing special.

It&#8217;s pretty much just what you&#8217;d expect from a paranormal investigation show. Americans getting lost in the woods at night, seeing things in the shadows, and hearing whispers in the night. The best part about the episode is seeing what the place looks like at nighttime, and how easy it is to get lost there.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, what are your thoughts on Aokigahara, undoubtedly one of the creepiest places in Japan? Would you want to visit and explore the forest, or would it be too scary? Would you be willing to camp overnight in the forest if someone dared you? Have you even heard of this place before? Let us know in the comments!
Aokigahara: Japan?s Haunted Forest of Death | Tofugu


----------



## boedicca (Oct 22, 2013)

Obama, His Magic Unicorn and Friends:


----------



## hangover (Oct 24, 2013)

The encyclopedia of ancient and forbidden knowledge by Zolar.

The quatrains  of Nostradamus.

The Edgar Casey writings.

The Testament of Solomon.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 26, 2013)

My Halloween story:

I had biked out to the old State Mental Institution (The Ridges) in Athens, OH. I'm checking out the cemetery there. At that time, the area was abandoned, and I had to bike up a chained-off overgrown brick road to get there.

So it's just me, nobody else anywhere around. I'm looking at patient graves, most of which are marked by a low block with just a number on it. I'm thinking about the fire where a lot of patients died, locked in their rooms, listening to the screams ... yes, some fine positive thoughts.

I look up, there's a dog watching me (Where did that come from?). A medium-large black dog, sitting about 20 feet away, just looking at me. Not threatening. It seemed more amused. As if it were saying "Hey dumbass, this is not a healthy place for you to be. If I were you, I would be LEAVING."

And then it got up and trotted off into the woods. And it looked ... wrong. The damn dog was _long_. Like it had an extra 3 feet of dog spliced in the middle. It was downright sinuous.

The dog left. I decided, yes, I should be leaving as well. I managed not to run back to my bike.

Oh, black dog legends in the old world are all of the "You are so doomed" variety. Fortunately, new world black dog legends aren't so bleak.

(And if I wanted to make up a story, it wouldn't just be about a long dog.)


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 27, 2013)

Most of us are familiar with the Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow, the monstrous antagonist of Washington Irving&#8217;s iconic horror story &#8220;The Legend of Sleepy Hollow,&#8221; written in 1820. Less well known is that Connecticut purportedly has its own decapitated equestrian phantom, also known for terrorizing unsuspecting travelers.

Although rather than the ghost of a Hessian soldier who&#8217;d had his head shot off during a battle of the American Revolution, the ghost who supposedly travels the dark and lonely highways of Canton is said to have a more tragic origin.

[Soapbox side note: While researching this story, I noticed that more than one website and publication out there have essentially plagiarized the version put forth by David E. Phillips in his wonderful book Legendary Connecticut&#8212;including using specific descriptions and lifting exact sentences&#8212;without any sort of attribution or mention of the source material. This has also happened with other subjects I've written about. Here on Damned Connecticut, I really try to give my sources credit rather than pretend like I did the original research or just knew the story off the top of my head. If you see an article where I didn't do so or forgot to give proper attribution, please feel free to let me know. Thanks!]

The earliest account of the story that I can find comes from The Connecticut Quarterly of July, August and September 1895, in a piece about the town of Canton written by the Honorable William Edgar Simonds.


In the early days the largest number of houses was near the center of the town and came to be called Canton Center, but the most important highway in the old town of Simsbury, sometime the Albany Turnpike, with the Litchfield Turnpike branching off at &#8220;Suffrage&#8221; ran from east to west across the southern part of the present town of Canton; on it at &#8220;Suffrage&#8221; (now Canton Village) was established in 1798, the first post-office in the town of Simsbury; and, as a part of the Litchfleld Turnpike, there was built across the Tunxis (now Farmington) river, the first town bridge in Simsbury, a mile north of the present Collinsville.

This was a famous old highway, enlivened by many a stage-coach drawn by four or six horses, and made musical by the merry winding of the drivers&#8217; horns. At Suffrage, at the forking of the two turnpikes, there stood for more than a century, the famous Hosford Tavern around which hangs a grewsome story. During the Revolution, a French paymaster left Hartford for Saratoga, with his stout saddle-bags filled with gold for the payment of the French officers in the American army. He was traced to this tavern for a night&#8217;s rest and no further. The inn-keeper always avowed that lie departed safe and sound, but it was probably heavenward, for no evidence of lateral travel was ever found, and a discovery made after the tavern burred down a few years ago tends toward a belief in his murder. This incident endowed the highway with the legend of a ghastly phantom, a headless horseman to be met at night in a neighboring pass where the trees shadow the road so completely that no sunlight penetrates even at midday.

According to Legendary Connecticut, the &#8220;discovery&#8221; made at the burned-down tavern was &#8220;the bleached bones of a human skeleton, complete, except for the skull!&#8221; Dun-dun-dahhh!

In Connecticut Ghost Stories and Legends by Thomas D&#8217;Agostino and Arlene Nicholson, there&#8217;s a more detailed account of the story, penned by the late Canton historian, Dr. Lawrence S. Carlton. In Carlton&#8217;s version, there&#8217;s also another layer to the story&#8212;one night around the time of the Civil War, a weary traveler making his way along a deserted Canton highway encounters a horseman standing in the shadows; when he asks the horseman if he knows how to get to the Hosford Inn, the horseman just silently points, then gets on his horse and rides away to the west. Only after the horseman leaves, does the traveler realize that the person he just met was headless.

Dr. Carlton also puts a few dates to the story, suggesting that the horseman met his &#8220;grewsome&#8221; demise in 1781, and that the tavern burned down almost a century later, in 1874.

Over the decades, people have claimed to have seen the horseman, always riding west away from the tavern and toward Saratoga aboard a dark spectral stallion with fiery eyes. (At what point his horse was murdered is never really mentioned, but it would have to have been to be a ghost too, right? Danged details!) With a long cape flowing behind, rider and mount quickly disappear into the night, leaving the hapless witnesses shivering in pure terror.

Now how true is the story? Well, according to the Genealogical History, with short sketches and family histories, of the settlers of West Simsbury, now Canton, Conn., by Abiel Owen, 1856, there was certainly a number of settlers named Hosford who lived in the area in the 18th century, including Gen. Ezekiel Hosford, who seemed to be one of the prominent citizens. Also, there apparently was an inn, also.


From the Genealogical History &#8230; now Canton:

LIEUT. DUDLEY CASE. He removed from the old parish to West Simsbury, about the year 1742. He resided on the place known as the Hosford Stand, where he kept public house for a long succession of years.

Hmm &#8230; was this the inn keeper who allegedly did in the French paymaster and buried him in the basement? Case went on to have at least 10 children, although it&#8217;s not clear exactly how long he operated the tavern or if any of his children subsequently ran it. There also doesn&#8217;t seem to be any record of a French paymaster, live or dead, with or without a head. Any connection to the legend is just speculation.

The two turnpikes mentioned are now routes 44 and 202, whose junction are still in Canton. The Hosford Tavern isn&#8217;t there (although there is a Saybrook Fish House). Interestingly, the Dyer Cemetery, which dates back to 1750 and has a connection to the Case family, is just a decapitated head&#8217;s throw away.

So what do we have? We know there really was an inn associated with Hosford Stand (as the village was known), which apparently did burn down at some point, and that&#8217;s about it. The rest of the story&#8212;including the gold, the discovery of a body that may have been French paymaster and, ultimately, the sighting of the galloping ghost&#8212;all just seems to be fabricated &#8230;

You know, until that one dark and chilly night, when you&#8217;re out alone on the back roads of Canton, and you encounter a headless horseman, riding away to the west, trying to finish his ill-fated journey. Then it may not seem like such a story &#8230;


 - See more at: The Headless Horseman of Canton - Damned Connecticut


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 27, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Obama, His Magic Unicorn and Friends:



OK I might not sleep now that is so scary. BTW is that Conan OBrian in the center?


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 27, 2013)

The Voynich Manuscript.



The Damned Story: Although there are many priceless, unique and renowned volumes at Yale University&#8217;s Beinecke Rare Book and Manuscript Library, there may be none that has sparked more debate, research and questions than the  puzzling and curious Voynich Manuscript.

An illustrated 234-page medieval manuscript, the book is written in an elegant yet coded script that has yet to be deciphered despite a century of effort, including attempts by the greatest code-breakers of the 20th century. Even though it has yet to be read, it appears to be a scientific book of sorts as there are numerous illustrations of plants and herbs as well as astrological and anatomical drawings. No one is sure who the author is, where or when exactly it was written, or really what it means. A puzzle inside of conundrum wrapped in an enigma, as they say.

What is known is that in 1912 antiquarian book dealer Wilfrid M. Voynich purchased a bunch of books in Europe, including the encrypted manuscript. A note, written in Latin and dated 1666, was attached and suggested that even at that point, the manuscript was few hundred years old and possibly the work of philosopher and scientific proponent Roger Bacon.


Courtesy of Beinecke Library

After purchasing the manuscript, Voynich valiantly tried to have it deciphered, bringing it to the best cryptoanalysts of the day. The manuscript changed hands a few times throughout the 20th century, with each owner eager to crack the code, employing expert after expert, including William F. Friedman, who rose to fame for breaking Japanese codes during World War II. And although the effort has continued, it has been unsuccessful to this day.

For much more about the history and contents of the manuscript, you can visit voynich.nu, among other sites out there.

Our Damned Experience: We visited the Beinecke in January 2009, and although it is open to the public, unless you are a &#8220;qualified scholar&#8221; you are not going to be allowed to paw through the pages of catalog item MS 408, as the Voynich manuscript is known.

Not surprisingly, despite this website, we don&#8217;t even remotely qualify &#8212; something about having the proper credentials or anything resembling legitimate scholarly research qualifications &#8212; so we instead checked out the other exhibits and displays on hand, including the renowned Gutenberg Bible.


Courtesy of Beinecke Library

Fortunately, there are numerous online resources that have the manuscript&#8217;s pages available for inspection, from the Beinecke itself to sites like voynichcentral.com.

If you have mad code-breaking skillz and a beautiful mind, or maybe if sudoku isn&#8217;t much of a challenge any more, you can give it a go &#8212; just make sure to let us (and the rest of the world) know if you can figure it out.

If You Go: The Beinecke Library is open to the public, and is an impressive facility, not only in terms of the books contained there, but for the building itself, an eye-catching architectural gem opened in 1963 and worth a visit on its own. It is located in the Hewitt Quadrangle at 121 Wall Street in New Haven, between High and College streets, around the corner from Woolsey Hall and Grove Street Cemetery.



 - See more at: The Voynich Manuscript, New Haven - Damned Connecticut


----------



## rebelgirl (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm interested in all kinds of Paranormal especially Ghosts, Aliens, and UFOs (which I have seen one). My neice just moved in another house and she is now saying every house she moves in is haunted. I don't much think it's the houses. I think it may be Spirits following her. I have to find out what is going on now. She lived in a house not long ago where a husband had killed his wife. She thought the house was haunted by his wife. I did experience some strange things there. Last night I watched Hauntings and Celebrity Ghost stories on TV.


----------



## mariokartqueen9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Not a big fan of any paranormal tv show or movies. Instead, I just listen to the crazy stories from my family in Mexico. I have family that have seen and felt some creepy things :0


----------



## Ronin (Jan 15, 2014)

Does this thing walk by more than once?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 10, 2014)

Not exactly paranormal, but if one were ignorant of the science it'd easily be mistaken for it:

Quantum Entanglement (aka Spooky Action at a Distance)

Quantum entanglement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Recent experiments have measured entangled particles within less than one part in 10,000 of the light travel time between them.[7] According to the formalism of quantum theory, the effect of measurement happens instantly.[8][9] It is not possible, however, to use this effect to transmit classical information at faster-than-light speeds."

In other words, two particles seperated by some vast distance in space react together faster than if a radio signal travelling at the speed of light flew from one to the other. 

Phenomenae like this makes me wonder if the ESP/Telepathy phenomenae is possible by way of some kind of quantum entanglement between minds. That such phenomenae exists is irrefutable, we're simply not sure what's going on. Tradition psychic research approaches it from a paranormal or parapsychology perspective, not quantum physical one. Perhaps if they did we'd be able to figure out why twins and others seem to know what's going on with each other though seperated by distance.


----------

